# How is Your Scraping Projects going?



## Richard King (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey everyone how are your scraping projects going?    Let us know what is happening, did you finish them?  The guys in the classes?  Gearco, finished his machine, I know Jan was going on vacation, Bill I believe was finishing his 3 & 1 machine, what about you other scrapers?  Get your taper gibs finished?  Lets hear from everyone who was scraping  and asked questions here.   Rich


----------



## Ray C (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess I'm scraping...  If you check-out the "Mystery Project" thread, I'm putting the finishing touches on the slide plate.  Soon it will need oil groves and feather scraping.  -Not quite sure how to do the feather scraping but, I'll get some practice with some scrap and some HSS lathe bits.


Ray


----------



## komatias (Aug 1, 2013)

I gave up for the moment. But will be continuing again shortly. Different from the usual scrape a gauge or slideways. I am installing linear slideways so scrapings the mounting surfaces. Should be able to continue on my old thread as and when.


----------

